
Art of conducting, or how to create a great software - kodisha
https://bajcic.com/blog/102/art-of-conducting-or-how-to-create-great-software
======
noemit
I hate blog post titles in this format.

~~~
kodisha
In hindsight, I could have invested more time and figure out better one.

